# Be careful where you are putting your hands



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I normally don't work in these areas but my local municipality needed a sewer located on a gas station. Pulled stool and found this sticking out of the wax. Good reminder always look before you stick your hands somewhere.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

A pic is worth a thousand words!


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Had 2 of them stuck in my cable the other day at a rental. Had to let the landlord know what I found. I have also found some in roots when I come out. Maybe the squrriel I pulled out the other day has been putting them down there, no he would be smarter!!!!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I found one lodged in the trapway of a toilet in a Walmart store....

Never put your hands where you can't see...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I found one lodged in the trapway of a toilet in a Walmart store....
> 
> Never put your hands where you can't see...


there goes my noodling hobby....................


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Found one inside toilet tank @ a local convenience store.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

That's what I hated obout doing service at a few adult video stores, especially in Palm Springs. I would find those things all the time. Scary stuff and I'm glad I don't service them anymore.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Even running your hands over insulation can be hazardous, I found a needle pinned into the insulation around a water main in a parkade in Vancouver years back.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

That would suck to find a syringe the hard way. All I usually have to worry about is black widows, scorpions, brown recluse, and velvet ants.


----------

